# my fog machine works!and how much fluid am i gonna need?



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

I bought a fog machine off ebay, they said it was brand new. it was a professional DJing company with a bug website and such. I bought it. AMAZING price. it was like 40 bucks with shipping 700watter and 4500cu ft a minute. I got it, didnt work. So I had my mom call the company, lol, and they said they were sending a new one. They came and picked the bad one up and the new one was coming. I got it today, tested it with the same fluid and such, SUCCESS! finally I have it working. I cant believe how much fog came out so fast. This should be pretty crazy.

anyway, how much fluid you think ill need? i only have 1 quart right now so I could fill the tank on it. Ill be using a chiller.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It all depends on whether or not you're using a timer, and how long you have the duration set for, and the intervals between bursts. It also depends on whether or not you're going to be running it for more than one night. If you're doing only Halloween night, I'd say invest in a gallon. Any leftovers will stay good in storage till next year.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

alright. Ill go with a gallon, fog juice isnt that expensive


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Beepem said:


> alright. Ill go with a gallon, fog juice isnt that expensive


Plus, it never goes bad, so even if you don't use it all, you'll still have plenty for next year.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

is it ok if I mix one brand with another?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's a good question Beepem, and one I've never heard asked before. Let me just put it this way. One of the things improper fog mixtures /and or improper heat settings foggers can produce is Formaldehyde, which is not good to breathe. I'm usually one of the first to jump on anyone who has the bright idea of making their own juice, or making their own fogger for that very reason. Best to just let the fogger run down low on juice, but not let it run dry ever, and then add the different brand, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

so 2 nights*3foggers=6.....

6fogggers/4.5gallons=1fogger/.75gallons

yeah 1 gallon looks good. ill try to find the sale at target.

and thanks for the advice vlad ill stick to that

edit: and I did this late at night, the testing, and it had to cool off before i emptied it of course so umm its been out there like 14 hours is that bad? im gonna empty it like now


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I never empty my foggers, nor whould I ever do so regardless of what the manufacturer says. After all it's in the fogger industries best interest to keep selling you new ones. the rationale behind leaving the juice in the fogger, is that it keeps the rubber parts lubricated. Pump failure is probably the single largest cause of fogger breakdown. Party City has fog juice on sale everyday for $14.99 if there is one closeby.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

I've never emptied either of our two foggers and have not had a problem yet.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

ok i guess imma fill it up and then put it away....

closest party city is in the next state.... my mom i think works near it so maybe she could pick some up....i payed 10 bucks for my quart!


----------

